# EPI and the senior dog



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Does anyone here have (or had) a senior GSD - or any breed I suppose - with EPI? Our girl Akira was dx'd at just over 3 years, she responded very well to enzymes and once I found a good kibble match for her, she's been a breeze to maintain. She turns 9 in a few months. 

Does EPI start taking a harder toll on their body as they age or if the dog has done well they continue to do well? Should we expect a shorter lifespan due to complications?


----------

